# DCoates nucs - Do they get any bigger than this?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

DCoates kept me busy for another week... four eight frame nucs for 11 1/4" frames. Saw, assemble, drill entrance hole, brand, primer coat, color coat, stain on the reddish one, install disc, dribble in some propolis, and the finishing touch...rub inside with lemongrass stalk to sanitize old dirty plywood.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Those look great! What size entrance is that? The ones I made were 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I think it is 1 1/8". I would think that 3/4" might be small for the traffic once the nuc builds up. I have a hive that insists on using a 3/8" X 1 1/2" vent slot in an inner cover for it's entrance, and it is always very crowded and backed up.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice! I appologize in advance for consuming your weekend.  I've consumed my own weekends doing this as well. I did make a 10 frame nuc 2 years ago. I've used it for trap outs and for nucs that are busting at the seams. I've used follower boards in there as well to keep the hive from having too much space to defend when starting a trap out.


----------

